# Apostas Temperaturas - Dias 7 e 8 de fevereiro de 2015



## David sf (4 Fev 2015 às 00:16)

*Regulamento*


Concurso de apostas para as temperaturas *máximas *e *mínimas* nos dias 7 e 8 de fevereiro (sábado e domingo).


*As estações seleccionadas são:*


1 – Lamas de Mouro, P. Ribeiro - IPMA
2 – Montalegre - IPMA
3 – Bragança - IPMA
4 – Viana do Castelo, Chafé - IPMA
5 – Carrazeda de Ansiães - IPMA
6 – Paços de Ferreira - Wunderground
7 – Penhas Douradas - IPMA
8 – Cabo Carvoeiro - IPMA
9 – Torres Vedras, Dois Portos - IPMA
10 – Coruche, Est. de Regadio - I.N.I.A - IPMA
11 – Castro Verde, Neves Corvo - IPMA
12 – Aljezur - IPMA


*Regras*


* Vencerá este concurso quem tiver no conjunto das quatro temperaturas a menor diferença absoluta/erro acumulado nas doze estações referidas que tiverem dados que permitam o apuramento.;

* A submissão de apostas começa agora e *termina às 20:00 de sexta-feira, dia 6;*


* Para premiar quem aposta a uma maior distância temporal será aplicada uma bonificação de 5% à primeira metade de participantes a submeter a aposta. Ou seja, se concorrerem 29 pessoas, os 15 primeiros a apostar recebem o bónus;


* A bonificação é aplicada sobre a diferença/erro total, por exemplo, se a diferença acumulada (erro) final for de 5ºC e tiver uma bonificação de 5%, a diferença a concurso para efeitos de classificação passa a ser de 4,75ºC (5ºC-0,25ºC);


* As temperaturas submetidas devem ter sempre uma casa decimal, mesmo que seja zero;


* Se alguma estação não disponibilizar resumo diário no site do IPMA ou no site da estação amadora, será excluída do concurso;


* Em caso de empate, prevalecerá a aposta que tiver sido submetida em primeiro lugar;


* Edit's de post's de submissões implicam de imediato a expulsão do concurso, pelo que tenham cuidado com erros antes de submeterem. Alguma gralha acidental feita na hora da submissão, devem pedir a um moderador a alteração por MP (mensagem privada) imediatamente após a submissão.




*Formato*

Para facilitar a recolha automatizada de dados, usem por favor todos o mesmo formato nas apostas.

----------------

*Vosso Nome (nick no fórum)*

LMouro: MaxSab xx,xºC  MinSab yy,yºC MaxDom zz,zºC MinDom ww,wºC
Montalegre: MaxSab xx,xºC  MinSab yy,yºC MaxDom zz,zºC MinDom ww,wºC
Bragança: MaxSex xx,xºC  MinSab yy,yºC MaxSab zz,zºC MinDom ww,wºC
Viana: MaxSab xx,xºC  MinSab yy,yºC MaxDom zz,zºC MinDom ww,wºC
Carrazeda: MaxSab xx,xºC  MinSab yy,yºC MaxDom zz,zºC MinDom ww,wºC
Paços: MaxSab xx,xºC  MinSab yy,yºC MaxDom zz,zºC MinDom ww,wºC
PDouradas: MaxSab xx,xºC  MinSab yy,yºC MaxDom zz,zºC MinDom ww,wºC
CCarvoeiro: MaxSab xx,xºC  MinSab yy,yºC MaxDom zz,zºC MinDom ww,wºC
Torres: MaxSab xx,xºC  MinSab yy,yºC MaxDom zz,zºC MinDom ww,wºC
Coruche: MaxSab xx,xºC  MinSab yy,yºC MaxDom zz,zºC MinDom ww,wºC
CVerde: MaxSab xx,xºC  MinSab yy,yºC MaxDom zz,zºC MinDom ww,wºC C
Aljezur: MaxSab xx,xºC  MinSab yy,yºC MaxDom zz,zºC MinDom ww,wºC


----------------


xx,xºC, yy,yºC, zz,zºC e ww,wºC são as temperaturas com uma casa decimal.


Exemplo:

Estação X: MaxSab 8,4ºC  MinSab -0,2ºC MaxDom 10,5ºC MinDom -2,8ºC


*Usem vírgulas (,) e não pontos (.), facilita muito a recolha dos dados.*


Boa sorte a todos, e no momento em que apostarem, tentem guiar-se pelas vossas ideias, geralmente as apostas vencedoras são aquelas que se destacam das restantes por alguma razão. Inspirar-se nas apostas dos restantes membros raramente resulta num lugar de destaque.


Alguma dúvida ou comentário, podem usar este tópico ou mensagem privada para os moderadores.


----------



## Z13 (4 Fev 2015 às 22:54)

Porque tenho pouco tempo... arrisco a longa distância! 

Z13

LMouro: MaxSab 01,5ºC MinSab -05,0ºC MaxDom 03,5ºC MinDom -04,5ºC
Montalegre: MaxSab 01,0ºC MinSab -06,0ºC MaxDom 03,0ºC MinDom -05,0ºC
Bragança: MaxSab 05,0ºC MinSab -05,5ºC MaxDom 07,0ºC MinDom -04,0ºC
Viana: MaxSab 09,5ºC MinSab 01,5ºC MaxDom 11,0ºC MinDom 01,0ºC
Carrazeda: MaxSab 06,5ºC MinSab -05,0ºC MaxDom 08,0ºC MinDom -05,0ºC
Paços: MaxSab 10,5ºC MinSab -04,0ºC MaxDom 11,5ºC MinDom --03,5ºC
PDouradas: MaxSab 01,0ºC MinSab -06,0ºC MaxDom 02,0ºC MinDom -05,0ºC
CCarvoeiro: MaxSab 08,0ºC MinSab 04,5ºC MaxDom 11,0ºC MinDom 06,0ºC
Torres: MaxSab 10,0ºC MinSab 00,0ºC MaxDom 11,0ºC MinDom 01,0ºC
Coruche: MaxSab 11,0ºC MinSab -01,0ºC MaxDom 12,5ºC MinDom -00,5ºC
CVerde: MaxSab 10,0ºC MinSab 00,0ºC MaxDom 11,5ºC MinDom -01,0ºC 
Aljezur: MaxSab 11,0ºC MinSab 00,5ºC MaxDom 12,0ºC MinDom 01,0ºC


----------



## vitamos (5 Fev 2015 às 10:08)

*vitamos*

LMouro: MaxSab 02,5ºC MinSab -03,9,yºC MaxDom 02,9ºC MinDom -03,2ºC
Montalegre: MaxSab 02,7ºC MinSab -04,7ºC MaxDom 03,0ºC MinDom -03,9ºC
Bragança: MaxSex 03,5,xºC MinSab -05,5ºC MaxDom 05,1,zºC MinDom -04,4ºC
Viana: MaxSab 08,0ºC MinSab 00,0ºC MaxDom 10,9ºC MinDom 01,8ºC
Carrazeda: MaxSab 02,0ºC MinSab -04,3ºC MaxDom 02,8ºC MinDom -03,3ºC
Paços: MaxSab 08,8ºC MinSab -03,0ºC MaxDom 10,0ºC MinDom -01,0ºC
PDouradas: MaxSab 00,0ºC MinSab -07,7ºC MaxDom 00,2ºC MinDom -06,6ºC
CCarvoeiro: MaxSab 11,0ºC MinSab 05,9ºC MaxDom 11,7ºC MinDom 06,8ºC
Torres: MaxSab 11,0ºC MinSab -00,1ºC MaxDom 11,1ºC MinDom 01,2ºC
Coruche: MaxSab 11,6ºC MinSab -01,0ºC MaxDom 12,2ºC MinDom 00,0ºC
CVerde: MaxSab 12,0ºC MinSab -00,5ºC MaxDom 12,5ºC MinDom 00,5ºC 
Aljezur: MaxSab 11,5ºC MinSab -03,0ºC MaxDom 11,5ºC MinDom -01,9ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Fev 2015 às 11:39)

A estação de Dois Portos, Torres Vedras ( péssima escolha a minha ) encontra-se off, esperemos que volte ao activo.


----------



## david 6 (5 Fev 2015 às 14:58)

*david 6*

LMouro: MaxSab 02,0ºC MinSab -04,2ºC MaxDom 04,0ºC MinDom -05,2ºC
Montalegre: MaxSab 03,1ºC MinSab -05,5ºC MaxDom 05,0ºC MinDom -05,8ºC
Bragança: MaxSex 05,1,xºC MinSab -04,5ºC MaxDom 06,1,zºC MinDom -04,2ºC
Viana: MaxSab 10,5ºC MinSab 02,5ºC MaxDom 11,7ºC MinDom 02,0ºC
Carrazeda: MaxSab 06,0ºC MinSab -04,0ºC MaxDom 08,2ºC MinDom -04,5ºC
Paços: MaxSab 09,8ºC MinSab -01,5ºC MaxDom 10,5ºC MinDom -01,0ºC
PDouradas: MaxSab 00,1ºC MinSab -07,0ºC MaxDom 00,7ºC MinDom -08,0ºC
CCarvoeiro: MaxSab 11,0ºC MinSab 07,5ºC MaxDom 11,9ºC MinDom 07,0ºC
Torres: MaxSab 11,5ºC MinSab 01,2ºC MaxDom 12,7ºC MinDom 01,4ºC
Coruche: MaxSab 11,5ºC MinSab -04,0ºC MaxDom 12,3ºC MinDom -03,0ºC
CVerde: MaxSab 11,8ºC MinSab -00,6ºC MaxDom 13,0ºC MinDom 00,1ºC
Aljezur: MaxSab 11,6ºC MinSab -03,1ºC MaxDom 13,2ºC MinDom -02,5ºC


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (5 Fev 2015 às 15:50)

*Gil_Algarvio*

LMouro: MaxSab 01,9ºC MinSab -05,1ºC MaxDom 03,1ºC MinDom -05,6ºC
Montalegre: MaxSab 03,6ºC MinSab -05,6ºC MaxDom 05,2ºC MinDom -06,1ºC
Bragança: MaxSex 06,0ºC MinSab -04,7ºC MaxSab 06,5ºC MinDom -05,1ºC
Viana: MaxSab 09,9ºC MinSab 00,9ºC MaxDom 11,7ºC MinDom -00,1ºC
Carrazeda: MaxSab 05,6ºC MinSab -03,9ºC MaxDom 06,7ºC MinDom -04,8ºC
Paços: MaxSab 10,1ºC MinSab -01,4ºC MaxDom 10,7ºC MinDom -01,8ºC
PDouradas: MaxSab -01,0ºC MinSab -07,6ºC MaxDom -00,4ºC MinDom -08,3ºC
CCarvoeiro: MaxSab 10,2ºC MinSab 06,3ºC MaxDom 11,8ºC MinDom 05,4ºC
Torres: MaxSab 11,3ºC MinSab 01,0ºC MaxDom 12,9ºC MinDom 00,3ºC
Coruche: MaxSab 11,3ºC MinSab -01,2ºC MaxDom 12,5ºC MinDom -00,3ºC
CVerde: MaxSab 10,8ºC MinSab -00,3ºC MaxDom 11,3ºC MinDom -02,2ºC C
Aljezur: MaxSab 11,8ºC MinSab -01,6ºC MaxDom 12,7ºC MinDom -03,0ºC


----------



## amarusp (5 Fev 2015 às 17:38)

*Amarusp*

LMouro: MaxSab 03,3ºC MinSab -02,8ºC MaxDom 03,4ºC MinDom -03,0ºC
Montalegre: MaxSab 03,0ºC MinSab -04,2ºC MaxDom 03,5ºC MinDom -03,1ºC
Bragança: MaxSex 03,7ºC MinSab -05,0ºC MaxDom 05,7ºC MinDom -03,9ºC
Viana: MaxSab 07,0ºC MinSab 01,0ºC MaxDom 11,3ºC MinDom 01,5ºC
Carrazeda: MaxSab 02,6ºC MinSab -03,8ºC MaxDom 03,3ºC MinDom -03,1ºC
Paços: MaxSab 09,5ºC MinSab -02,5ºC MaxDom 11,0ºC MinDom 00,0ºC
PDouradas: MaxSab 00,6ºC MinSab -06,9ºC MaxDom 00,8ºC MinDom -05,5ºC
CCarvoeiro: MaxSab 10,5ºC MinSab 06,5ºC MaxDom 12,2ºC MinDom 06,9ºC
Torres: MaxSab 11,0ºC MinSab 01,0ºC MaxDom 11,5ºC MinDom 02,3ºC
Coruche: MaxSab 12,0ºC MinSab -01,2ºC MaxDom 12,6ºC MinDom 00,3ºC
CVerde: MaxSab 13,2ºC MinSab -00,0ºC MaxDom 13,5ºC MinDom 00,0ºC
Aljezur: MaxSab 11,6ºC MinSab -02,8ºC MaxDom 11,9ºC MinDom -01,4ºC


----------



## Aristocrata (5 Fev 2015 às 22:21)

*Aristocrata*

LMouro: MaxSab 03,7ºC MinSab -03,8ºC MaxDom 04,2ºC MinDom -03,8ºC
Montalegre: MaxSab 00,5ºC MinSab -03,7ºC MaxDom 02,7ºC MinDom -03,8ºC
Bragança: MaxSab 05,3ºC MinSab -04,7ºC MaxDom 07,9ºC MinDom -04,1ºC
Viana: MaxSab 09,8ºC MinSab 01,7ºC MaxDom 12,1ºC MinDom 00,3ºC
Carrazeda: MaxSab 04,6ºC MinSab -04,9ºC MaxDom 07,6ºC MinDom -05,1ºC
Paços: MaxSab 09,8ºC MinSab -01,2ºC MaxDom 11,1ºC MinDom -01,7ºC
PDouradas: MaxSab 00,0ºC MinSab -06,5ºC MaxDom 02,6ºC MinDom -05,2ºC
CCarvoeiro: MaxSab 10,0ºC MinSab 04,7ºC MaxDom 13,0ºC MinDom 05,7ºC
Torres: MaxSab 10,2ºC MinSab -1,0ºC MaxDom 12,4ºC MinDom -02,3ºC
Coruche: MaxSab 10,7ºC MinSab -01,9ºC MaxDom 13,1ºC MinDom 00,0ºC
CVerde: MaxSab 10,2ºC MinSab 00,2ºC MaxDom 12,5ºC MinDom -00,7ºC 
Aljezur: MaxSab 12,1ºC MinSab -00,5ºC MaxDom 12,9ºC MinDom -00,3ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Fev 2015 às 23:42)

*Jonas_87*

LMouro: MaxSab 02,6ºC MinSab -03,5ºC MaxDom 03,9ºC MinDom -05,0ºC
Montalegre: MaxSab 02,0ºC MinSab -04,9ºC MaxDom 02,1ºC MinDom -04,3ºC
Bragança: MaxSab 06,2ºC MinSab -04,0ºC MaxDom 06,9ºC MinDom -04,1ºC
Viana: MaxSab 09,1ºC MinSab -01,6ºC MaxDom 10,1ºC MinDom -01,5ºC
Carrazeda: MaxSab 04,9ºC MinSab -05,3ºC MaxDom 05,9ºC MinDom -05,9º
Paços: MaxSab 09,0ºC MinSab -02,5ºC MaxDom 10,1ºC MinDom -02,3ºC
PDouradas: MaxSab 00,7ºC MinSab -06,2ºC MaxDom 00,6ºC MinDom -06,5º
CCarvoeiro: MaxSab 10,3ºC MinSab 04,1ºC MaxDom 11,0ºC MinDom 05,3ºC
Torres: MaxSab 11,0ºC MinSab -1,5ºC MaxDom 12,0ºC MinDom -00,8ºC
Coruche: MaxSab 11,3ºC MinSab -04,3ºC MaxDom 13,1ºC MinDom -03,6ºC
CVerde: MaxSab 10,5ºC MinSab -02,0ºC MaxDom 11,1ºC MinDom -01,3ºC
Aljezur: MaxSab 12,4ºC MinSab -03,9ºC MaxDom 12,5ºC MinDom -03,3ºC


----------



## criz0r (6 Fev 2015 às 00:17)

*criz0r*

LMouro: MaxSab 03,8ºC MinSab -04,2ºC MaxDom 04,1ºC MinDom -04,9ºC
Montalegre: MaxSab 02,3ºC MinSab -05,5ºC MaxDom 03,1ºC MinDom -05,9ºC
Bragança: MaxSab 05,2ºC MinSab -04,1ºC MaxDom 05,5ºC MinDom -05,1ºC
Viana: MaxSab 07,2ºC MinSab -02,1ºC MaxDom 08,5ºC MinDom -02,3ºC
Carrazeda: MaxSab 04,1ºC MinSab -03,8ºC MaxDom 05,2ºC MinDom -04,3ºC
Paços: MaxSab 09,1ºC MinSab -02,3ºC MaxDom 09,5ºC MinDom -02,9ºC
PDouradas: MaxSab 00,4ºC MinSab -06,1ºC MaxDom 01,2ºC MinDom -07,5ºC
CCarvoeiro: MaxSab 12,4ºC MinSab 05,5ºC MaxDom 13,1ºC MinDom 05,9ºC
Torres: MaxSab 10,2ºC MinSab -01,3ºC MaxDom 10,8ºC MinDom -01,8ºC
Coruche: MaxSab 10,2ºC MinSab -01,7ºC MaxDom 11,1ºC MinDom -02,1ºC
CVerde: MaxSab 10,5ºC MinSab 00,5 MaxDom 10,8ºC MinDom -01,3ºC 
Aljezur: MaxSab 11,3ºC MinSab -01,5ºC MaxDom 11,6ºC MinDom -02,1ºC


----------



## MSantos (6 Fev 2015 às 00:26)

*MSantos*

LMouro: MaxSab 03,8ºC MinSab -04,0ºC MaxDom 04,6ºC MinDom -04,5ºC
Montalegre: MaxSab 03,5ºC MinSab -05,0ºC MaxDom 04,1ºC MinDom -04,7ºC
Bragança: MaxSex 05,0ºC MinSab -04,8ºC MaxSab 05,7ºC MinDom -04,5ºC
Viana: MaxSab 09,8ºC MinSab 01,0ºC MaxDom 11,4ºC MinDom 00,5ºC
Carrazeda: MaxSab 06,0ºC MinSab -05,1ºC MaxDom 06,6ºC MinDom -05,5ºC
Paços: MaxSab 09,0ºC MinSab -02,6ºC MaxDom 11,1ºC MinDom -02,3ºC
PDouradas: MaxSab 00,5ºC MinSab -06,3ºC MaxDom 01,1ºC MinDom -06,6ºC
CCarvoeiro: MaxSab 10,8ºC MinSab 05,4ºC MaxDom 12,2ºC MinDom 06,7ºC
Torres: MaxSab 11,0ºC MinSab -00,9ºC MaxDom 12,4ºC MinDom -00,8ºC
Coruche: MaxSab 12,1ºC MinSab -03,8ºC MaxDom 13,2ºC MinDom -02,9ºC
CVerde: MaxSab 11,0ºC MinSab -00,9ºC MaxDom 12,1ºC MinDom -01,2ºC
Aljezur: MaxSab 13,5ºC MinSab -02,6ºC MaxDom 13,6ºC MinDom -3,0ºC


----------



## David sf (6 Fev 2015 às 07:30)

*David sf*

LMouro: MaxSab 4,0ºC MinSab -2,0ºC MaxDom 5,5ºC MinDom -1,0ºC
Montalegre: MaxSab 3,5ºC MinSab -3,5ºC MaxDom 5,0ºC MinDom -4,0ºC
Bragança: MaxSex 6,5ºC MinSab -3,0ºC MaxSab 8,0ºC MinDom -4,0ºC
Viana: MaxSab 10,0ºC MinSab -0,5ºC MaxDom 11,0ºC MinDom -1,5ºC
Carrazeda: MaxSab 6,0ºC MinSab -5,0ºC MaxDom 7,0ºC MinDom -6,0ºC
Paços: MaxSab 10,0ºC MinSab -2,0ºC MaxDom 11,0ºC MinDom -2,5ºC
PDouradas: MaxSab 0,0ºC MinSab -5,5ºC MaxDom 1,0ºC MinDom -4,0ºC
CCarvoeiro: MaxSab 11,5ºC MinSab 8,0ºC MaxDom 12,0ºC MinDom 5,5ºC
Torres: MaxSab 12,0ºC MinSab 0,5ºC MaxDom 13,0ºC MinDom -0,5ºC
Coruche: MaxSab 11,5ºC MinSab -0,5ºC MaxDom 13,0ºC MinDom -1,0ºC
CVerde: MaxSab 11,5ºC MinSab 0,5ºC MaxDom 12,5ºC MinDom 1,0ºC C
Aljezur: MaxSab 13,0ºC MinSab -3,0ºC MaxDom 14,0ºC MinDom -4,0ºC


----------



## Jorge_scp (6 Fev 2015 às 11:43)

*Jorge_scp*

LMouro: MaxSab 4,1ºC MinSab -1,7ºC MaxDom 7,2ºC MinDom -1,5ºC
Montalegre: MaxSab 3,4ºC MinSab -4,1ºC MaxDom 6,4ºC MinDom -4,5ºC
Bragança: MaxSab 6,8ºC MinSab -2,5ºC MaxDom 9,1ºC MinDom -3,3ºC
Viana: MaxSab 12,3ºC MinSab 1,8ºC MaxDom 12,5ºC MinDom 1,0ºC
Carrazeda: MaxSab 6,3ºC MinSab -3,7ºC MaxDom 8,4ºC MinDom -4,6ºC
Paços: MaxSab 10,8ºC MinSab -1,2ºC MaxDom 11,5ºC MinDom -0,8ºC
PDouradas: MaxSab 0,5ºC MinSab -5,5ºC MaxDom 2,1ºC MinDom -4,5ºC
CCarvoeiro: MaxSab 11,5ºC MinSab 8,2ºC MaxDom 12,5ºC MinDom 7,0ºC
Torres: MaxSab 11,3ºC MinSab 1,2ºC MaxDom 12,8ºC MinDom 1,0ºC
Coruche: MaxSab 11,9ºC MinSab -2,6ºC MaxDom 13,0ºC MinDom -3,0ºC
CVerde: MaxSab 11,3ºC MinSab 1,2ºC MaxDom 13,0ºC MinDom 0,8ºC 
Aljezur: MaxSab 13,4ºC MinSab -1,3ºC MaxDom 14,9ºC MinDom -3,0ºC


----------



## |Ciclone| (6 Fev 2015 às 12:09)

*|Ciclone|*

LMouro: MaxSab 04,0ºC MinSab -01,2ºC MaxDom 06,7ºC MinDom -00,3ºC
Montalegre: MaxSab 03,5ºC MinSab -03,3ºC MaxDom 04,3ºC MinDom -03,0ºC
Bragança: MaxSab 08,1ºC MinSab -01,8ºC MaxDom 09,2ºC MinDom 00,6ºC
Viana: MaxSab 12,1ºC MinSab 00,5ºC MaxDom 13,0ºC MinDom 00,7ºC
Carrazeda: MaxSab 07,2ºC MinSab -01,5ºC MaxDom 07,7ºC MinDom -02,6ºC
Paços: MaxSab 11,2ºC MinSab 00,0ºC MaxDom 11,2ºC MinDom 1,9ºC
PDouradas: MaxSab 03,3ºC MinSab -08,8ºC MaxDom 04,9ºC MinDom -09,1ºC
CCarvoeiro: MaxSab 11,6ºC MinSab 08,2ºC MaxDom 12,4ºC MinDom 07,2ºC
Torres: MaxSab 12,9ºC MinSab 01,6ºC MaxDom 13,7ºC MinDom 03,2ºC
Coruche: MaxSab 12,1ºC MinSab -00,7ºC MaxDom 13,8ºC MinDom 00,3ºC
CVerde: MaxSab 12,4ºC MinSab 03,9ºC MaxDom 13,7ºC MinDom 01,9ºC
Aljezur: MaxSab 14,0ºC MinSab -00,2ºC MaxDom 16,1ºC MinDom 01,6ºC


----------



## Ruipedroo (6 Fev 2015 às 12:31)

*Ruipedroo*

LMouro: MaxSab 4,2ºC MinSab -2,4ºC MaxDom 5,0ºC MinDom -3,7ºC
Montalegre: MaxSab 2,0ºC MinSab -3,8ºC MaxDom 3,3ºC MinDom -4,1ºC
Bragança: MaxSex 6,5ºC MinSab -2,9ºC MaxSab 8,0ºC MinDom -1,4ºC
Viana: MaxSab 11,0ºC MinSab 0,8ºC MaxDom 12,2ºC MinDom 1,9ºC
Carrazeda: MaxSab 6,7ºC MinSab -3,7ºC MaxDom 8,4ºC MinDom -3,6ºC
Paços: MaxSab 10,7ºC MinSab -1,6ºC MaxDom 11,4ºC MinDom -2,0ºC
PDouradas: MaxSab 0,3ºC MinSab -5,1ºC MaxDom 1,0ºC MinDom -6,0ºC
CCarvoeiro: MaxSab 11,2ºC MinSab 6,9ºC MaxDom 12,6ºC MinDom 6,0ºC
Torres: MaxSab 11,5ºC MinSab 0,0ºC MaxDom 13,4ºC MinDom 1,5ºC
Coruche: MaxSab 12,0ºC MinSab -3,0ºC MaxDom 13,8ºC MinDom -2,3ºC
CVerde: MaxSab 12,7ºC MinSab -1,4ºC MaxDom 13,7ºC MinDom 1,5ºC C
Aljezur: MaxSab 12,2ºC MinSab -1,3ºC MaxDom 14,2ºC MinDom -0,6ºC


----------



## AndréFrade (6 Fev 2015 às 13:21)

*AndréFrade*

LMouro: MaxSab 3,0ºC MinSab -4,0ºC MaxDom 5,8ºC MinDom -2,0ºC
Montalegre: MaxSab 3,0ºC MinSab -3,5ºC MaxDom 6,0ºC MinDom -4,6ºC
Bragança: MaxSab 5,5ºC MinSab -3,5ºC MaxDom 7,5ºC MinDom -3,6ºC
Viana: MaxSab 10,0ºC MinSab -0,3ºC MaxDom 11,0ºC MinDom -1,0ºC
Carrazeda: MaxSab 6,0ºC MinSab -3,2ºC MaxDom 7,0ºC MinDom -4,9ºC
Paços: MaxSab 9,0ºC MinSab -1,5ºC MaxDom 10,6ºC MinDom -1,5ºC
PDouradas: MaxSab 2,5ºC MinSab -5,0ºC MaxDom 2,0ºC MinDom -5,6ºC
CCarvoeiro: MaxSab 11,5ºC MinSab 8,0ºC MaxDom 12,0ºC MinDom 6,6ºC
Torres: MaxSab 12,0ºC MinSab 0,0ºC MaxDom 12,6ºC MinDom -0,5ºC
Coruche: MaxSab 11,5ºC MinSab -2,0ºC MaxDom 13,0ºC MinDom -1,0ºC
CVerde: MaxSab 11,5ºC MinSab 0,0ºC MaxDom 12,5ºC MinDom 1,0ºC
Aljezur: MaxSab 13,0ºC MinSab -3,0ºC MaxDom 14,0ºC MinDom -1,0ºC


----------



## rozzo (6 Fev 2015 às 14:01)

*rozzo*

LMouro: MaxSab 03,3ºC MinSab -04,3ºC MaxDom 05,3ºC MinDom -05,0ºC
Montalegre: MaxSab 03,1ºC MinSab -04,5ºC MaxDom 06,2ºC MinDom -04,1ºC
Bragança: MaxSex 06,6ºC MinSab -04,1ºC MaxSab 07,9ºC MinDom -04,5ºC
Viana: MaxSab 10,6ºC MinSab -00,3ºC MaxDom 11,5ºC MinDom -00,9ºC
Carrazeda: MaxSab 07,2ºC MinSab -03,2ºC MaxDom 07,9ºC MinDom -05,2ºC
Paços: MaxSab 10,1ºC MinSab -01,7ºC MaxDom 10,8ºC MinDom -02,3ºC
PDouradas: MaxSab 01,9ºC MinSab -05,2ºC MaxDom 02,5ºC MinDom -06,4ºC
CCarvoeiro: MaxSab 11,2ºC MinSab 07,6ºC MaxDom 11,9ºC MinDom 07,4ºC
Torres: MaxSab 11,5ºC MinSab 02,3ºC MaxDom 12,7ºC MinDom 02,3ºC
Coruche: MaxSab 12,0ºC MinSab -03,9ºC MaxDom 13,2ºC MinDom -03,2ºC
CVerde: MaxSab 12,1ºC MinSab -00,3ºC MaxDom 12,6ºC MinDom 00,0ºC C
Aljezur: MaxSab 13,2ºC MinSab -02,9ºC MaxDom 13,9ºC MinDom -03,6ºC


----------



## Gilmet (6 Fev 2015 às 14:34)

*Gilmet*

LMouro: MaxSab 3,4ºC MinSab -1,8ºC MaxDom 5,3ºC MinDom -1,1ºC
Montalegre: MaxSab 2,7ºC MinSab -4,1ºC MaxDom 5,5ºC MinDom -4,5ºC
Bragança: MaxSex 6,9ºC MinSab -2,8ºC MaxSab 8,2ºC MinDom -3,1ºC
Viana: MaxSab 10,3ºC MinSab 0,8ºC MaxDom 11,4ºC MinDom 1,0ºC
Carrazeda: MaxSab 7,1ºC MinSab -4,9ºC MaxDom 8,3ºC MinDom -5,4ºC
Paços: MaxSab 9,6ºC MinSab -1,7ºC MaxDom 11,3ºC MinDom -2,1ºC
PDouradas: MaxSab -2,0ºC MinSab -6,1ºC MaxDom 0,2ºC MinDom -4,7ºC
CCarvoeiro: MaxSab 11,6ºC MinSab 8,3ºC MaxDom 12,3ºC MinDom 7,7ºC
Torres: MaxSab 12,2ºC MinSab 3,2ºC MaxDom 13,4ºC MinDom 2,6ºC
Coruche: MaxSab 11,8ºC MinSab -1,9ºC MaxDom 13,8ºC MinDom -1,4ºC
CVerde: MaxSab 11,0ºC MinSab -0,4ºC MaxDom 12,9ºC MinDom 0,7ºC
Aljezur: MaxSab 13,3ºC MinSab -1,8ºC MaxDom 14,1ºC MinDom -2,6ºC


----------



## Rachie (6 Fev 2015 às 14:46)

LMouro: MaxSab 3,9ºC MinSab -4,8ºC MaxDom 4,6ºC MinDom -3,1ºC
Montalegre: MaxSab 3,2ºC MinSab -3,8ºC MaxDom 4,5ºC MinDom -3,6ºC
Bragança: MaxSex 5,9ºC MinSab -1,9ºC MaxSab 7,2ºC MinDom -2,1ºC
Viana: MaxSab 09,8ºC MinSab 1,0ºC MaxDom 10,3ºC MinDom 1,7ºC
Carrazeda: MaxSab 7,4ºC MinSab -2,9ºC MaxDom 8,1ºC MinDom -3,8ºC
Paços: MaxSab 9,9ºC MinSab -2,1ºC MaxDom 10,4ºC MinDom -1,7ºC
PDouradas: MaxSab -1,0ºC MinSab -7,2ºC MaxDom 0,0ºC MinDom -5,1ºC
CCarvoeiro: MaxSab 11,1ºC MinSab 7,8ºC MaxDom 11,9ºC MinDom 6,9ºC
Torres: MaxSab 12,5ºC MinSab 4,1ºC MaxDom 13,2ºC MinDom 3,7ºC
Coruche: MaxSab 12,8ºC MinSab -2,1ºC MaxDom 13,7ºC MinDom -2,0ºC
CVerde: MaxSab 12,1ºC MinSab -0,8ºC MaxDom 13,3ºC MinDom 0,1ºC
Aljezur: MaxSab 12,8ºC MinSab -1,7ºC MaxDom 13,7ºC MinDom -2,3ºC


----------



## blade (6 Fev 2015 às 15:02)

*Blade*

LMouro: MaxSab 03,9ºC MinSab -02,2ºC MaxDom 06,2ºC MinDom -01,9ºC
Montalegre: MaxSab 02,8ºC MinSab -04,1ºC MaxDom 05,1ºC MinDom -03,8ºC
Bragança: MaxSab 07,2ºC MinSab -02,3ºC MaxDom 08,8ºC MinDom -03,6ºC
Viana: MaxSab 11,9ºC MinSab 00,7ºC MaxDom 12,3ºC MinDom 00,9ºC
Carrazeda: MaxSab 06,4ºC MinSab -04,2ºC MaxDom 07,7ºC MinDom -04,4ºC
Paços: MaxSab 10,2ºC MinSab -01,1ºC MaxDom 11,1ºC MinDom -01,2ºC
PDouradas: MaxSab 00,2ºC MinSab -05,9ºC MaxDom 01,9ºC MinDom -05,3ºC
CCarvoeiro: MaxSab 11,5ºC MinSab 07,7ºC MaxDom 12,3ºC MinDom 06,6ºC
Torres: MaxSab 11,5ºC MinSab 00,7ºC MaxDom 13,0ºC MinDom 01,0ºC
Coruche: MaxSab 12,0ºC MinSab -02,1ºC MaxDom 13,3ºC MinDom -01,4ºC
CVerde: MaxSab 11,6ºC MinSab 00,7ºC MaxDom 12,9ºC MinDom 01,1ºC
Aljezur: MaxSab 13,7ºC MinSab -01,6ºC MaxDom 14,4ºC MinDom -02,8ºC


----------



## DaniFR (6 Fev 2015 às 16:03)

*DaniFR*

LMouro: MaxSab 4,9ºC MinSab -3,4ºC MaxDom 6,2ºC MinDom -2,9ºC
Montalegre: MaxSab 4,2ºC MinSab -4,3ºC MaxDom 6,4ºC MinDom -5,2ºC
Bragança: MaxSex 5,6ºC MinSab -2,7ºC MaxSab 7,1ºC MinDom -2,3ºC
Viana: MaxSab 10,9ºC MinSab 2,5ºC MaxDom 11,8ºC MinDom 2,1ºC
Carrazeda: MaxSab 6,9ºC MinSab -4,1ºC MaxDom 8,3ºC MinDom -4,6ºC
Paços: MaxSab 10,5ºC MinSab -1,2ºC MaxDom 11,3ºC MinDom -1,7ºC
PDouradas: MaxSab 0,3ºC MinSab -6,4ºC MaxDom 2,9ºC MinDom -6,2ºC
CCarvoeiro: MaxSab 12,0ºC MinSab 8,2ºC MaxDom 12,9ºC MinDom 7,6ºC
Torres: MaxSab 11,8ºC MinSab 2,1ºC MaxDom 13,1ºC MinDom 1,7ºC
Coruche: MaxSab 12,3ºC MinSab -1,2ºC MaxDom 13,4ºC MinDom -0,8ºC
CVerde: MaxSab 12,8ºC MinSab -1,1ºC MaxDom 14,2ºC MinDom -0,5ºC
Aljezur: MaxSab 12,5ºC MinSab -1,3ºC MaxDom 13,9ºC MinDom -0,9ºC


----------



## Duarte Sousa (6 Fev 2015 às 18:22)

*Duarte Sousa*

LMouro: MaxSab 02,5ºC MinSab -04,0ºC MaxDom 05,0ºC MinDom -05,0ºC
Montalegre: MaxSab 02,0ºC MinSab -05,5ºC MaxDom 04,5ºC MinDom -04,0ºC
Bragança: MaxSex 07,0ºC MinSab -04,0ºC MaxSab 08,5ºC MinDom -04,5ºC
Viana: MaxSab 11,0ºC MinSab 00,0ºC MaxDom 11,5ºC MinDom -00,5ºC
Carrazeda: MaxSab 06,0ºC MinSab -03,5ºC MaxDom 06,5ºC MinDom -05,0ºC
Paços: MaxSab 09,5ºC MinSab -02,0ºC MaxDom 11,0ºC MinDom -02,0ºC
PDouradas: MaxSab 01,0ºC MinSab -05,5ºC MaxDom 02,5ºC MinDom -05,0ºC
CCarvoeiro: MaxSab 10,5ºC MinSab 05,5ºC MaxDom 12,5ºC MinDom 06,5ºC
Torres: MaxSab 11,0ºC MinSab 01,5ºC MaxDom 12,0ºC MinDom 01,0ºC
Coruche: MaxSab 11,0ºC MinSab -03,5ºC MaxDom 12,5ºC MinDom -03,5ºC
CVerde: MaxSab 11,0ºC MinSab -00,5ºC MaxDom 12,0ºC MinDom 01,0ºC
Aljezur: MaxSab 13,5ºC MinSab -02,0ºC MaxDom 14,5ºC MinDom -03,0ºC


----------



## Dan (6 Fev 2015 às 18:26)

*Dan *

LMouro: MaxSab 05,5ºC MinSab -04,0ºC MaxDom 06,2ºC MinDom -05,0ºC
Montalegre: MaxSab 04,5ºC MinSab -03,5ºC MaxDom 05,5ºC MinDom -04,0ºC
Bragança: MaxSab 07,5ºC MinSab -03,6ºC MaxDom 09,2ºC MinDom -05,1ºC
Viana: MaxSab12,0ºC MinSab 01,5ºC MaxDom 12,0ºC MinDom 00,0ºC
Carrazeda: MaxSab 07,1ºC MinSab -04,0ºC MaxDom 07,9ºC MinDom -04,5ºC
Paços: MaxSab 11,0ºC MinSab -00,5ºC MaxDom 12,0ºC MinDom -02,0ºC
PDouradas: MaxSab 02,6ºC MinSab -05,5ºC MaxDom 03,9ºC MinDom -05,5ºC
CCarvoeiro: MaxSab 12,0ºC MinSab 08,5ºC MaxDom 12,0ºC MinDom 07,0ºC
Torres: MaxSab 12,0ºC MinSab 00,0ºC MaxDom 13,0ºC MinDom 00,0ºC
Coruche: MaxSab 13,0ºC MinSab -01,5ºC MaxDom 14,0ºC MinDom -02,0ºC
CVerde: MaxSab 12,0ºC MinSab 01,0ºC MaxDom 13,5ºC MinDom 01,5ºC 
Aljezur: MaxSab 14,0ºC MinSab -02,0C MaxDom 14,0ºC MinDom -02,5ºC


----------



## David sf (7 Fev 2015 às 14:57)

Temos então 21 participantes, pelo que os 11 primeiros a apostar recebem uma bonificação de 5%, conforme as regras estabelecidas no 1º post deste tópico. Em baixo o resumo de todas as apostas efectuadas, verifiquem se os valores estão correctos:

Máximas:






Mínimas:






PS: Os valores referentes à EM de Torres Vedras foram igualados a zero, pelo menos no dia de hoje, uma vez que esta EM se encontra sem dados publicados.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (7 Fev 2015 às 15:47)

blade disse:


> Está ai um grande erro na min de sábado toda a gente tem 0,0 para torres



Eu quando vi também pensei tratar-se de um erro, mas logo lembrei que a estação está sem apresentar dados, daí estar a zeros


----------



## Agreste (8 Fev 2015 às 00:12)

acho que Aljezur na madrugada de domingo vai surpreender...


----------



## Ruipedroo (8 Fev 2015 às 01:23)

Castro Verde estragou-me completamente as contas de ontem.


----------



## David sf (8 Fev 2015 às 09:42)

Valores extremos de ontem, Sábado, 7:






Classificação referente às temperaturas máximas:






Classificação referente às temperaturas mínimas:






Classificação global, referente ao dia de ontem (Máx+Mín):


----------



## David sf (9 Fev 2015 às 10:04)

Valores máximos e mínimos registados no fim de semana:






Classificação referente às máximas, domingo dia 8:






Classificação referente às mínimas, domingo dia 8:






Classificação global referente às máximas:






Classificação global referente às mínimas:






Classificação global do concurso (máx+mín):






Parabéns ao vencedor (o habitual) e atodos os restantes participantes.


----------



## Jorge_scp (9 Fev 2015 às 11:32)

Fico contente por ter ganho pela quarta vez o concurso, nunca pensei vir a conseguir uma marca assim! A sorte que não tive ontem no Sporting-Benfica tive-a aqui, mas trocava-a de bom grado...

Acerca deste concurso em especial, verificou-se que as máximas foram muito mais fáceis de adivinhar (como esperado). Bragança desiludiu imenso nas mínimas, eu já estava à espera que não fossem tão baixas como alguns pensaram, devido ao histórico recente, mas foram realmente mínimas fracas para o evento que foi. Penso que as estações foram bem escolhidas, uma mistura com características diferentes. Desde estações de altitude (Penhas Douradas, Lamas de Mouro, Montalegre), com influência marítima (Cabo Carvoeiro, Viana do Castelo), com inversões fortes (Coruche, Aljezur), e mais interiores (Bragança, Castro Verde). Isso obriga todos os concorrentes a interpretar melhor a meteorologia em cada caso (intensidade do vento e direcção, nebulosidade, temperaturas em altitude, etc) o que é sempre mais interessante e enriquecedor. Pessoalmente considero as estações de inversões as mais difíceis de prever, nas mínimas, claro, pois basta uma pequena alteração e vai tudo por água abaixo.

Obrigado ao David pela organização do concurso, e parabéns a todos pela participação, creio que de maneira geral as previsões foram bastante certeiras, eu pelo menos noto uma evolução geral desde o primeiro concurso


----------



## MSantos (9 Fev 2015 às 11:55)

Quase que igualava a minha melhor marca, mesmo assim o 4º lugar não é mau. 

De todas as apostas que participei, esta foi a que perdi mais tempo na consulta modelos e a estudar situações passadas para escolher os valores da minha aposta. Foi um verdadeiro desafio e claramente falhei no Domingo, a maior distancia temporal complicou-me a aposta e tive que arriscar mais e não correu tão bem.

Parabéns ao David pelo trabalho em organizar a aposta, a todos os participantes e ao Jorge_SCP que mais uma vez se destacou, fico à espera do próximo.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (9 Fev 2015 às 13:13)

Fico contente por ter ficado em 3º lugar, a minha segunda vez no pódio desde que participo em concursos destes 

Parabéns aos restantes presentes no pódio e um obrigado ao David sf por se ter disponibilizado a realizar este concurso


----------



## blade (9 Fev 2015 às 13:40)

Muito bom concurso  já tinha saudades
Gostei do meu lugar  
Deu para aprender substimei coruche ontem teve mínima de -4ºc  bragança revelou ser bastante mais quente


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Fev 2015 às 13:45)

Muitos parabéns a todos os participantes, em especial aos 3 medalhados.
As minhas apostas correram mal,meti demasiado frio neste evento,precipitei-me. É de louvar o esforço do David ao criar mais um concurso,obrigado.

PS: O numero de participantes esta bem fraquinho,bora lá participem.

Cumprimentos


----------



## DaniFR (9 Fev 2015 às 14:34)

Desta vez consegui ficar no top10. 
Não estava à espera de mínimas tão baixas em Coruche e Aljezur, já em Carrazeda de Ansiães não esteve tanto frio como previa.


----------



## Z13 (9 Fev 2015 às 16:14)

Parabéns aos vencedores!!!

Já deu para perceber que não percebo nada disto!!!! 

Além disso estudei pouco e mal o evento...


----------



## Aristocrata (9 Fev 2015 às 19:50)

Que vergonha...que vergonha! 

Falhei redondamente, embora retire algo de positivo: fui consistente! 15º lugar nas máximas, 15º nas mínimas, 15º lugar no final...

Parabéns aos participantes e, sim, pede-se mais participação (estudem melhor a matéria que eu não o fiz).


----------



## Ruipedroo (9 Fev 2015 às 21:40)

Bem, no anterior concurso fiquei em sétimo, desta vez em sexto. Só daqui a cinco concursos é que ganho isto. 

Espalhei-me ao comprido nas máximas. Nas temperaturas mínimas estive bastante bem. Por exemplo dei-me muito bem com Bragança, que na soma dos dois dias tive 0,1ºC de diferença.

Também submeti as apostas com alguma pressa e sem grande consulta das previsões. Talvez na próxima vez tente dedicar algum tempo a isto.

Parabéns ao Jorge_scp, que até parece que usa cheats  e aos restantes participantes. Obrigado ao David pela iniciativa e dedicação.


----------



## david 6 (10 Fev 2015 às 00:52)

10º lugar, se não fosse as minimas de domingo que fiquei em 2º, tinha sido uma desgraça completa
parabéns aos vencedores 

e continuem com estas apostas, que adoro


----------

